# New Lens



## katemonsterxo (Jan 17, 2010)

just some test photos from my new Sigma 105mm macro lens


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 17, 2010)

I spy a Tremper Albino Leopard Gecko! Nice eye shots!


----------



## katemonsterxo (Jan 17, 2010)

yes!!! that's my rexy! =) thank you!!


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm big into reptiles  especially leopard geckos...ive been breeding them for a while now


----------



## katemonsterxo (Jan 17, 2010)

aw wow that's awesome, i was thinking of breeding my girl, but i heard that you can put them at risk (especially since i'm a first time breeder) and i wouldn't want my little girl to die! but anyway, i love them, they're amazing creatures. and so beautiful!


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 17, 2010)

Indeed they are! Search for my recent post. I included a friends Enigma Leo. Not proud of the photos really but just a fast shoot. 

It can put them at risk if they are not ready. Let me know if you have more interest in breeding her. I can give pointers


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the new lens.  My Sigma 105 is definately my favorite lens.


----------

